

Node.js is a toy - for big boys - haxor123
http://mauricebutler.wordpress.com/2013/05/16/signforms-going-paperless-just-got-easy/

======
bulatb
The article's real title is "SignForms – Going paperless just got easy." It's
about an app they built in Node, mostly covering their choice of modules. The
title here on Hacker News does not reflect that.

~~~
taproot
Hook, line and ? Fu k these guys. Seriously would have been interested to read
about "look what we built in node" but this link bait crap just annoys me.
Douchebags and karma be damned.

------
chenglou
> I am not a fan of the “web application frameworks” such as express.js being
> widely used without thinking about what is really required.

Woah, I wonder what TJ has to say about that. In my impression Express was the
simplest of node frameworks.

